

Developer reactions to the Mac App Store - brisance
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/10/21/developer-reactions-to-the-mac-app-store/#continued

======
linuxhansl
Generally I like the idea.

I wonder, though, whether the Mac App Store will eventually become the _only_
way to install apps on a Mac. (I.e. you'd have to jail break your Mac to
install alternative apps).

This seems far fetched now, but as PC and mobile device continue to become
more and more alike.

If history is any measure here, that is probably what Apple wants in order to
assure a unified user experience.

~~~
derefr
There will always have to be some SDK version of the OS you can run that will
allow you to freely develop and QA apps. Part of developing, of course, is
pulling random code from the Internet and compiling a single, local copy of it
for yourself.

Even if OSX copies iOS and stops accepting unsigned apps, developers will
still be able to simply share the source code for any app they really want
distributed, such that any other developer can then just pull the code down,
build it, locally sign/provision it, and run their locally-signed binary. That
might actually make the OSX third-party software ecosystem _healthier_ , all-
said.

------
stevenwei
Seems like the reaction is overwhelmingly positive on the developer side.
There are some concerns, but overall, developers understand how much more
exposure a Mac App Store would give their software.

~~~
pornel
To me many of the responses sound politically correct. You shouldn't bite hand
that (may) feed you.

------
drivebyacct2
<http://bit.ly/g7yY3>

"I think this is wonderful news for users as it makes the lengthy download-
install-buy-license process as simple as a single click."

Maybe not a click, but the Ubuntu Software Center is basically that.

